# Pathfinder 17t stringer issues



## Jason_Chambless (Sep 10, 2013)

I am very interested in one of these boats in a CC. Did all years of this model have stringer issues? considering a 2002. And what are real draft and running draft numbers for a fat 275lb captain? Please comment on stability also. In a 13 gheenoe now, so obviously a little better.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

The stringer issues seemed have been resolved in 01 and 02. As far as draft, the boat will run shallower than it will pole. Unless a few weight transitions are made, expect it to pole in 8-10" and run in a tad less. The 17t is a flat out barge on the water. No stability issues what so ever. They're great boats, used solely for their intended purpose.


----------



## Jason_Chambless (Sep 10, 2013)

8 to 10!?! Wow, you burst my draft bubble. Even with my big ass the gheenoe slicks mud, really! How about smallest draft with stability in a real skiff not a gheenoe? BTW can't afford HellsBay!  Could spend 15K.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just being realistic. I moved my poling platform forward of the motor and put my batteries in the front hatch. This seemed to make a big difference. You're going to be pretty disappointed comparing draft numbers with a 13'er. Those little gheenoes get pretty shallow..


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Negative on the stringers fixed by 02 had an 05 tailfisher came loose the first year.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

AfterHours2 said:


> The stringer issues seemed have been resolved in 01 and 02. As far as draft, the boat will run shallower than it will pole. Unless a few weight transitions are made, expect it to pole in 8-10" and run in a tad less. The 17t is a flat out barge on the water. No stability issues what so ever. They're great boats, used solely for their intended purpose.


That sums it up pretty good. I think they can run in less than 8" but poling I would expect 8-10". The tunnel on the 17t is huge and is part of the reason the draft is higher at rest.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Mine is a 2000. Fortunately never had stringer issues. With a light load and somebody on the bow, I can pole in around 8", maybe a hair less. It doesn't track worth a damn when poling but it's light enough that you can basically muscle it where you want it to go.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Poling has never been it's strong point but it's a legit 4 inches if on plane.


----------



## Jason_Chambless (Sep 10, 2013)

OK, how about suggestions on the most shallow draft skiff with stability? I know, opening up the can of worms.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Jason_Chambless said:


> OK, how about suggestions on the most shallow draft skiff with stability? I know, opening up the can of worms.


Sounds like you might want more of a flats boat like a maverick master angler or hewes redfisher.


----------



## Jason_Chambless (Sep 10, 2013)

fjmaverick said:


> Sounds like you might want more of a flats boat like a maverick master angler or hewes redfisher.


Ive fished out of a 13 gheenoe for 17 years. That's why the want for shallow draft. I'm in the 10000 islands area and like to push the winter tides. Just looking for more "boat" then the gheenoe. (Which I'll never get rid of. )


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

East Cape Caimen or Lostmen for ultimate stability.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe upgrade to an LT25?


----------



## Jason_Chambless (Sep 10, 2013)

Maybe upgrade to an LT25?

What's that little skiff in your pic, that about what I would like pending draft. Looks skinny though.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well she drafts about 5" loaded for fishing, but I'm afraid she was built by my own hands.


----------



## Jason_Chambless (Sep 10, 2013)

Well she drafts about 5" loaded for fishing, but I'm afraid she was built by my own hands.

Very nice, I don't think I have the talent to build something like that.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sure you do, the technique is easy to do, it just takes time and patience.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

For shallower poling draft with good stability and weight capacity, I'd look at a Salt Marsh 1656. Similar basic idea as the 17T but lighter weight with no tunnel (unless you want one). Haven't run one personally, but I'm guessing they'd have noticeably better poling draft than a 17T and probably turn better with the pronounced chines aft and a bit of vee in the bottom.

I'll echo AfterHours on draft measurements. Despite many builders' and owners' optimistic estimates of draft, there aren't a whole lot of boats that will pole in less than 8" and still carry two "full-grown" guys, bait, beer, and fuel. Yes, there are plenty of narrow, lightweight skiffs that will float in 6" with a couple of skinny kids, two 5-weights, three gallons of fuel in a portable tank, some artisanal cheese and crackers, and a single craft beer they'll share at the end of the day. But when it comes down to it, you have to make some real tradeoffs — either in comfort and capacity or cash outlay — to pole in much less than 8" in the real world.

I'd say my 17T is around 8 or 9" with me (230 lbs.) on the platform and my dad (170 lbs.) and a loaded cooler on the bow and full fuel. It legitimately runs in 6" over hard sand and maybe less. I raised my engine up to the second-from-highest position which gained me about 1.5" of running draft with no negative effects. Honestly, though, I don't think super-shallow running draft is all the important. Fun -- but not important.


----------

